# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  السر الدفين في فوائد اليقطين

## ابو البراء المالكي

*السلام عليكم*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*
*السر الدفين في فوائد اليقطين

* *تعريف اليقطين:*

*اليقطين في اللغة: اختلف أهل الدراية ما هو اليقطين، فمن قائل هو كل ما ليس له ساق من النبات، ومن قائل هو الدبّاء أو القرع، فقد ورد هذا وهذا في أقوالهم، قال في لسان العرب: اليَقْطِين كل شجر لا يقوم على ساق نحو الدبّاء والقَرْع والبطيخ والحنظل، ويَقْطِينُ اسم رجل منه، واليَقْطِينة القَرْعة الرَّطبة، واليَقطين شجر القرْع، قال الله عز وجل: ﴿وَأَنبَتْنَ   عَلَيْهِ شَجَرَةً مِّن يَقْطِينٍ﴾ [الصافات:146] قال الفراء: قيل عند ابن عباس هو ورق القرْع، فقال وما جعَلَ القَرْعَ من بين الشجر يَقْطِيناً  كل ورقة اتسعتْ وسترتْ فهي يَقْطينٌ، وقال مجاهد: كل شيء ذهب بَسْطاً في الأَرض يَقْطينٌ ونحو ذلك، قال الكلبي: ومنه القَرْع والبطيخ والقِثَّاء والشِّرْيان، وقال سعيد بن جبير: كل شيء ينبت ثم يموت من عامه فهو يَقْطِينٌ[1].
*
قال ابن القيم و اليقطين المذكور في القرآن هو نبات الدباء، وثمره يسمى بالدباء والقرع.

 الدباء بضم الدال المشددة هو القرع ، و قيل : خاص بالمستدير منه ، و في شرح المهذب للنووي أنه القرع اليابس و هو اليقطين أيضاً [فتح الباري : 9 / 525].

 ويطلق على اليقطين ايضا القرع العسلي و هو ما *يسمى الكابويا عندنا* *(اعني الجزائر)*، و الاستامبولي، و التركي، وقد يسميه بعضهم بالقرع الأحمر، و القرع المالطي، وقرع الكوسة، وقرع الأواني، والحنظل،  أو الكوسة الصفراء و هو من نباتات المستنقعات اللينة في شمال ووسط أمريكا، وأمتد منها إلى أجزاء عدة إلى كل أرجاء العالم.

 فإن قيل: ما لا يقوم على ساق يسمى نجماً لا شجراً، والشجر: ما له ساق - قاله أهل اللغة-، فكيف قال شجرة من يقطين؟ 

 والجواب: أن الشجر إذا أطلق كان ما له ساق يقوم عليه وإذا قيد بشيء تقيد به، فالفرق بين المطلق والمقيد في الأسماء باب مهم عظيم النفع في الفهم ومراتب اللغة[2].
 


 *اوصاف اليقطين:*

 ينتج النبات ثمرة مستديرة أو بيضية وهي ذات قشرة صلبة و لب قاسي الألياف. وبداخل الثمرة فجوة مركزية تحتفظ بالبذور. وتزن معظم أنواع اليقطين من 7– 10 كغ، ولكن بعضها يبلغ  90 كغ و يغلب على معظم ثمار اليقطين اللون البرتقالي، ولكن بعضها أبيض أو ذو ألوان أخرى. ولنبات اليقطين أوراق كبيرة مغطاة بأشواك غزيرة وينتج أزهاراً ذكرية وانثوية. والأزهار الذكرية فقط هي التي تحمل اللقاح الذي ينقله النحل إلى الأزهار الأنثوية ثم تتحول الأزهار المؤنثة الملقحة إلى يقطينات. تتفتح الزهرة الأنثوية للتلقيح لمدة يوم واحد فقط هذا بالاضافة إلى أن معظم زهرات اليقطين ذكرية ونتيجة لذلك فإن أزهاراً قليلة فقط هي التي تنتج يقطيناً

. 

 *اليقطين في القرآن:*

 قال تعالى: ﴿فنبذناه بالعراء وهو سقيم‏*‏ وأنبتنا عليه شجرة من يقطيـن‏﴾ (الصافات: 146- 145(.

 يقول الدكتور‏ زغـلول النجـار في معرض حديثه عن هاتين الايتين:

 نبي الله يونس بن متي بعث إلي أهل نينوي‏,‏ وهي محافظة في أقصي الشمال الغربي من الجمهورية العراقية ‏(‏ التي ندعو الله تعالي أن يعجل بتحريرها من دنس الاحتلال الأنجلو أمريكي‏/‏ الصهيوني‏/‏ الصليبي الغاشم والبغيض في أقرب وقت ممكن إن شاء الله تعالي‏),‏ وتعرف محافظة نينوي اليوم باسم محافظة الموصل‏، وكان أهل نينوي قد انتكسوا إلي عدد من الوثنيات القديمة وعبدوا الاصنام بعد ان عاشوا فترة علي التوحيد الخالص لله‏,‏ فبعث الله‏(‏ تعالي‏)‏ إليهم نبيه يونس‏(‏ عليه السلام‏)‏ يدعوهم إلي الإسلامالقائم علي التوحيد الخالص لله‏(‏ بغير شريك‏,‏ ولاشبيه‏,‏ ولامنازع‏,‏ ولاصاحبة‏,‏ ولا ولد‏).‏

 وأقام فيهم نبي الله يونس‏(‏ عليه السلام‏)‏ ردحا من الزمن يدعوهم إلي دين الله‏,‏ ويقدم لهم الدليل تلو الدليل‏,‏ ويقيم الحجة عليهم فلم يطيعوه‏...,‏ بل عصوه‏,‏ وكذبوا دعوته‏,‏ فهددهم بعذاب الله‏,‏ وتوعدهم به‏,‏ ثم خرج غاضبا من بين ظهرانيهم قبل أن يأذن الله‏(‏ تعالي‏)‏ له بالخروج فلامه الله‏(‏ سبحانه وتعالي‏)‏ علي ذلك‏,‏ حيث يقول وقوله الحق‏(‏ تبارك وتعالي‏):‏ وإن يونس لمن المرسلين‏*‏ إذ أبق إلي الفلك المشحون‏*‏ فساهم فكان من المدحضين‏*‏ فالتقمه الحوت وهو مليم‏*‏ فلولا أنه كان من المسبحين‏*‏ للبث في بطنه إلي يوم يبعثون‏*‏ فنبذناه بالعراء وهو سقيم‏*‏ وأنبتنا عليه شجرة من يقطين‏*‏ وأرسلناه إلي مائة ألف أو يزيدون‏*‏ فآمنوا فمتعناهم إلي حين‏*‏(‏الصافات‏:139‏ ـ‏148)‏.

 وقال‏(‏ عز من قائل‏):‏وذا النون إذ ذهب مغاضبا فظن أن لن نقدر عليه فنادي في الظلمات أن لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين‏*‏ فاستجبنا له ونجيناه من الغم وكذلك ننجي المؤمنين‏*‏(‏ الأنبياء‏:87‏ ـ‏88)‏.

 ومعني هذه الآيات المباركات أن يونس‏(‏ عليه السلام‏)‏ حين خرج من نينوي مغاضبا لقومه ركب البحر في محاولة للابتعاد عنهم‏,‏ ولكن القرآن الكريم لم يحدد لنا اسم البحر‏,‏ ولذك تساءل المفسرون‏:‏ هل من الممكن ان يكون هو نهر دجلة؟‏,‏ أو إحدي البحيرات القريبة من نينوي مثل بحيرة أرميا في أقصي الشمال الغربي من إيران؟ أو البحر الأبيض المتوسط؟ والله‏(‏ سبحانه وتعالي‏)‏ هو وحده الذي يعلم حقيقة هذا الوسط المائي الذي التقم احد حيتانه العملاقة نبي الله يونس‏(‏ عليه السلام‏)‏ الذي مع هول المفاجأة ظل يردد لا إله إلا انت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين فاستجاب الله لاستغاثاته‏,‏ وامر‏(‏ سبحانه وتعالي‏)‏ ذلك الحوت ألا يهضم لعبده ونبيه يونس‏(‏ عليه السلام‏)‏ لحما‏,‏ وألا يهشم له عظما‏,‏ حتي يخرجه الله من الابتلاء الذي عرضه له سليما‏,‏ معافي‏,‏ فاهما لحقيقة الدرس الذي كان من أهدافه ألا يتصرف في شأن من شئون الدعوة بغير امر من الله‏(‏ سبحانه وتعالي‏).‏

 وتروي لنا الآيات بعد ذلك أن الحوت لفظ عبد الله ونبيه يونس بن متي ملقيا به علي الساحل‏,‏ وهو في حالة من الإعياء والذهول والهزال الشديد‏,‏ لا يقوي القلم علي وصفها‏.‏ فأنبت الله‏(‏ سبحانه وتعالي‏)‏ عليه شجرة من يقطين‏,‏ أظلته‏,‏ وسترته‏,‏ وربما تناول شيئا من ثمارها فعافاه الله‏(‏ تعالي‏)‏ من سقمه‏,‏ وغفر له ماتقدم من ذنبه‏,‏ وهو‏(‏ سبحانه‏)‏ غفار الذنوب‏.‏

 وبعد خروجه من ابتلاءاته عاد يونس‏(‏ عليه السلام‏)‏ إلي قومه وقد شفاه الله وعافاه‏,‏ فوجدهم قد نبذوا الأصنام والأوثان‏.‏ وعادوا إلي توحيد الله‏(‏ تعالي‏)‏ وإلي عبادته وحده بما أمر‏,‏ فسعد بهم وسعدوا به‏,‏ وعاش بينهم داعيا إلي الله علي بصيرة حتي لقي ربه راضيا مرضيا‏.‏

 يقول النجار: من الإشارات العلمية في سورة الصافات

 اختيار شجرة من يقطين ـ دون غيرها من أنواع النباتات ـ وجعلها سترا وظلالة لنبي الله يونس‏(‏ عليه السلام‏)‏ بعد ان انقذه الله‏(‏ سبحانه وتعالي‏)‏ من فم الحوت، بعد أن كان قد التقمه‏,‏ مما يشير إلي ما في اليقطينيات من فوائد علاجية وغذائية لمن كان في مثل ظروف نبي الله يونس في أثناء ابتلائه بالحوت‏.‏

 من أقوال المفسرين في تفسير الايتين:

 ذكر ابن كثير‏(‏ يرحمه الله‏)‏ ما مختصره‏:(‏ فنبذناه‏)‏ أي ألقيناه‏(‏ بالعراء‏)‏ قال ابن عباس‏:‏ هي الأرض التي ليس بها نبت ولا بناء‏,‏ قيل علي جانب دجلة‏,‏ وقيل بأرض اليمن‏,‏ والله أعلم‏,(‏ وهو سقيم‏)‏ أي ضعيف البدن‏...(‏ وأنبتنا عليه شجرة من يقطين‏)‏ قال ابن مسعود وابن عباس‏:(‏ اليقطين‏)‏ هو القرع‏,‏ وقال سعيد بن جبير‏:‏ كل شجرة لا ساق لها فهي من اليقطين‏,‏ وفي رواية عنه‏:‏ كل شجرة تهلك من عامها فهي من اليقطين‏,‏ وذكر بعضهم في القرع فوائد‏:‏ منها سرعة إنباته‏,‏ وتظليل ورقه لكبره ونعومته‏,‏ وأنه لايقربه الذباب‏,‏ وجودة تغذية ثمره‏,‏ وأنه يؤكل نيئا ومطبوخا بلبه وقشره أيضا‏,‏ وقد ثبت ان رسول الله‏(‏ صلي الله عليه وسلم‏)‏ كان يحب الدباء.

 قال ابن الجوزي في تفسيره للآية: قال ابن عباس: اليقطين هو القرع. فإن قيل فما الفائدة من إنبات شجرة اليقطين دون غيرها؟ فالجواب أنه خرج كالفرخ وجلده قد ذاب فأدنى شيء يمر به يؤذيه، وفي ورق اليقطين خاصية أنه إذا تُرك على شيء لم يقربه الذباب فأنبته الله عليه ليقيه ورقها ويمنع الذباب ريحه أن يسقط عليه فيؤذيه.

 ‏‏وجاء في كل من تفسير الجلالين‏,‏ والظلال‏,‏ وصفوة البيان لمعاني القرآن‏,‏ والمنتخب في تفسير القرآن الكريم وصفوة التفاسير كلام مشابه لكلام ابن كثير‏,‏ ولا أري حاجة إلي تكراره هنا‏.‏

 و يتبادر إلي الذهن اختيار الله‏(‏ سبحانه وتعالي‏)‏ للتعبير القرآني شجرة من يقطين لحماية عبده ونبيه يونس بن متي‏(‏ علي نبينا وعليه من الله السلام‏)‏ بعد أن نبذه الله‏(‏ تعالي‏)‏ بالعراء وهو سقيم‏,‏ أي‏:‏ وهو منهك القوي من شدة المرض‏,‏ وهذا التنكير في الاشارة إلي شجرة اليقطين يفيد بأن الشجرة من جنس اليقطين الذي عرفه العرب ومنه كل من قرع الكوسة‏,‏ والحنظل‏,‏ وليست نوعا محددا بذاته‏.‏

 واليقطين بالنسبة ليونس في تلك الفترة التي نبذه فيها البحر بالعراء كانت شجرة ولكنها الأم الحاضنة.

 يقول الشيخ محمد علي الصابوني: انبت الله فوقه شجرة اليقطين لتظله وتقيه حر الشمس وهي شجرة القرع ذات الاوراق العريضة، ثم يقول نقلا عن ابن جزي: انما خص بالذكر لأنه يجمع بين كبر الورق وبرد الظل، والذباب لا يقربه، ومن المعلوم ان يونس لما خرج من البحر عاد كالطفل الصغير لا يحتمل الذباب، فبقي في رعاية اليقطين حتى استكمل قوته وعافيته وعندئذ رده الله الى قومه.

 اذن اليقطين ليس شجرة عادية، بل خصها الله بامتيازات فضلها بها على الاشجار الاخرى.
 


 *الحبيب محمد و اليقطين:*

 عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال: إن خياطاً دعا رسول الله  صلى الله عليه و سلم لطعام صنعه، قال أنس: فذهبت مع رسول الله  صلى الله عليه و سلم فرأيته يتتبع الدباء من حوالي القصعة، قال: فلم أزل أحب الدُبَّاء منيومئذ.وفي رواية ثانية: فقرب إلى رسول الله  صلى الله عليه و سلم خبزاً ومرقاً فيه دُبَّاء وقديد.صحيح البخاري في الأطعمة 5379.



 باب جواز أكل المرق واستحباب أكل اليقطين وإيثار أهل المائدة بعضهم بعضا ، وإن كانوا ضيفانا إذا لم يكره ذلك صاحب الطعام 

 فيه حديث أنس - رضي الله عنه - ( أن خياطا دعا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقرب إليه خبزا من شعير ، (ص: (193ومرقا فيه دباء وقديد ، قال أنس : فرأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يتتبع الدباء من حوالي الصحفة ، فلم أزل أحب الدباء من يومئذ ) ، وفي رواية : ( قال أنس : فلما رأيت ذلك جعلت ألقيه إليه ولا أطعمه ) . وفي رواية : ( قال أنس : فما صنع لي طعام بعد أقدر على أن يصنع فيه دباء إلا صنع ) . فيه فوائد منها : إجابة الدعوة ، وإباحة كسب الخياط . وإباحة المرق ، وفضيلة أكل الدباء ، وأنه يستحب أن يحب الدباء ، وكذلك كل شيء كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يحبه وأنه يحرص على تحصيل ذلك ، وأنه يستحب لأهل المائدة إيثار بعضهم بعضا إذا لم يكرهه صاحب الطعام ، وأما تتبع الدباء من حوالي الصحفة فيحتمل وجهين : أحدهما من حوالي جانبه وناحيته من الصحفة لا من حوالي جميع جوانبها ، فقد أمر بالأكل مما يلي الإنسان. والثاني : أن يكون من جميع جوانبها ، وإنما نهى ذلك لئلا يتقذره جليسه ، ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يتقذره أحد ، بل يتبركون بآثاره صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقد كانوا يتبركون ببصاقه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ونخامته ويدلكون بذلك وجوههم ، وشرب بعضهم بوله وبعضهم دمه ، وغير ذلك مما هو معروف عن عظيم اعتنائهم بآثاره صلى الله عليه وسلم . التي يخالفه فيها غيره . والدباء هو اليقطين ، وهو بالمد هذا هو المشهور ، وحكى القاضي عياض فيه القصر أيضا ، الواحدة دباءة أو دباة . والله أعلم.[3]


 *ملخص فوائد اليقطين:*

 و ملخص فوائد اليقطين:

 ·       ملين للمعدة يمنع الإكتام.

 ·       مضادة للأكسدة.

 ·       ينشط الكبد ، يمنع الريقان.

 ·       يزيل الصداع والشقيقة خصوصاً النوع النفسي، أكلاً ووضعه موضعياً.

 ·       مهدئ للاعصاب و أمراض النفس.

 ·       مدر للبول- يفتت الحصى و الرمل، ويزيل التهابات الكلى، ينشط الكلى ويقوي وظائفها.

 ·       ضد الحروق و الالتهابات.

 ·       وهو مليّن و مفيد لمرضى القولون الغليظ.

 ·       يكسر العطش و يزيل الحرارة و الحمى .

 ·       ينفع أمراض الصدر و السعال.

 ·       ينشط اللثة ويكافح أوجاع الاسنان.

 ·   يستعمله أصحاب معامل المربيات لغش المربى، لأنه لا لون له ولا طعم فيمكن إضافته مع أي فاكهة فيعطي نفس الطعم والرائحة.

 ·       بذره طارد للدود و خاصة الدودة الوحيدة.

 ·       القرع الأصفر يمنع السرطان.

 ·       مفيد للبصر في عدم جفاف قرنيةالعين.

 ·       يعالج أمراض الجهاز البولي و مشاكل غدة البروستات .

 ·       ملين للطبيعة و في كميات كبيرة يساعد على القيء و الاستفراغ بسبب مادة Melonemetin.

 ·       مفيد في التخلص من المواد المشعة، حيث تساهم فيتامينات (أ، ب، ج، ه) في الحماية من خطر النوكليدات المشعة.



 *بذر اليقطين:*

 ويبدو أن حبوب اليقطين تقوم بتقليل مستويات المواد والشوائب الموجودة بالدم، والتي تساعد في تكون الرمل البولى، وبذلك فهى تزيد من مستويات المواد التي *تمنع تكون الحصوات بالكلى*. ولكن يبقى أن المركبات الفعالة لحبوب اليقطين المسئولة عن فعل كل ذلك لم يتم التعرف عليها حتى الآن.

 عرفت حبوب القرع بقدرتها على *طرد الدودة الشريطية* (( الوحيدة )) من الأمعاء .

*فاتح للشهوة الجنسية*  , إن بذور القرع تعمل على زيادة قدرة الإخصاب خصوصا" عند سحقها و خلطها مع بذور الشمام و بذور الخيار* .*

 *أ**زهار اليقطين:* واستخدمت أزهار اليقطين في علاج الجروح الثانوية.

 ويمكن الاستفادة من أزهار اليقطين في علاج الأمراض السابقة بغليها وتناول مغلي الأزهار.

 *اوراق اليقطين:* وأما الأوراق فيمكن الاستفادة منها بتطبيقها موضعيا على الجلد والاستفادة منها في الأمراض الجلدية خاصة.
 


 *أهم فائدة لليقطين و هي* *زيادة الذكاء و الحيوية الذهنية*

 لقد ثبت حديثاً أن اليقطين أو القرع أو الدباء منشط للعقل ومفيد لأصحاب الأعمال الفكرية، فقد أكتشف علماء الطب البشري في ألمانيا مادة جديدة في اليقطين تسمى (Encephalic - Stimulant)  لها تأثير عظيم في تنشيط الدماغ، وتنمية تلافيف المخ.

 وقد أصدر العلماء الألمان مؤخراً إقرارا واجب التنفيذ في جميع المؤسسات المعينة بتعويد الطلاب والناشئين منذ باكورة أعمارهم على الإكثار من تناول القرع في وجبات غذائهم، كما يوصون كل العاملين في ميدان النشاط الذهني من المفكرين وخبراء ومدرسين ودارسين أن يركزوا على العناية في تناول هذه المادة الثمينة في غذائهم.
 
  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
  [1]لسان العرب 13/342.
 [2] .زاد المعاد 4/370.
  
 *.[3] شرح النووي على مسلم*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

شكراً أبا البراء ... جزاك الله خيراً يا أخي

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الفوائد ، واليقطين ( الكابويا كما تفضلتم - عندنا - ) لذيذ فعلا ، ومع هذه الفوائد ، يصبح تناوله لطعمه وفوائده معا ... !!!
*
*
أعرف صنفين منه :

----------


## ابو البراء المالكي

السلام عليكم
شكرا للاخوة رضا و أمة الوهاب
في الملحقات صور لبعض انوع اليقطن المنتشرة

----------

